# Anyone knows about this hotel in Dubai?



## Nb400 (May 10, 2018)

I just moved to UAE and I want to know what is so special about Al Khaleej Plaza hotel,Dubai?
My husband spends so much of his time there.Usually from 4-8pm and once he has been there since 2pm till 6pm
His bills are always small like several 32 aed bills.I hv only seen one big bill of aed 164.
Just want to know what could he be possibly spending his money on because he won't tell me no matter how much I insist.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Nb400 said:


> I just moved to UAE and I want to know what is so special about Al Khaleej Plaza hotel,Dubai?
> My husband spends so much of his time there.Usually from 4-8pm and once he has been there since 2pm till 6pm
> His bills are always small like several 32 aed bills.I hv only seen one big bill of aed 164.
> Just want to know what could he be possibly spending his money on because he won't tell me no matter how much I insist.


Wine, women and song?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I hear it’s a location where you can play video games to get away from your family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nb400 said:


> I just moved to UAE and I want to know what is so special about Al Khaleej Plaza hotel,Dubai?
> My husband spends so much of his time there.Usually from 4-8pm and once he has been there since 2pm till 6pm
> His bills are always small like several 32 aed bills.I hv only seen one big bill of aed 164.
> Just want to know what could he be possibly spending his money on because he won't tell me no matter how much I insist.


His money, his business


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There's nothing special about it. It's a low to mid-range hotel in Deira.

Seriously shocked at the replies here, especially from the women - given that you know FULL WELL what goes on and I bet my bottom dollar you'd hate this to be done to you.

He's your husband and he's spending time in a hotel and won't tell you why? This is NOT acceptable, by any stretch of the imagination.

The fact that he's not being honest is a huge red flag.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The hours and amount of money you indicated suggests he's visiting the hotel for their happy hour. 32 AED? Beer. 

Are you Muslim? Perhaps he doesn't want to tell you he's going to the hotel to imbibe in a few beers. 

Although there's more than one way of defining happy hour.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> The hours and amount of money you indicated suggests he's visiting the hotel for their happy hour. 32 AED? Beer.
> 
> Are you Muslim? Perhaps he doesn't want to tell you he's going to the hotel to imbibe in a few beers.
> 
> Although there's more than one way of defining happy hour.


Well hate to say it, but the scenario crossing my mind, was what is NOT showing up on a card bill and is being paid in cash - if you get my drift.

If someone has nothing to hide, why be all defensive about it?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> If someone has nothing to hide, why be all defensive about it?


Thats a Western-culture view of the world.

Other cultures have very different view.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks this is a troll?

Anyway, if it is legit, then to the OP, you know exactly what time your husband is going to be at the hotel so why don't you just go check it out for yourself rather than asking people to speculate for you?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is a troll?


I thought it's a guerilla marketing campaign for a bar in that hotel. Cause 32 AED is a decent price for a pint.

This message brought to you by Al Khaleej Palace Hotel Dubai PR team...


----------



## Nb400 (May 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your replies.I am in a situation where my husband says that he loves me but he never talks to me about where he spends his money and why he is in such a huge debt.
I have checked his phone once and I was surprised to see calls on his whatsapp from US and some other European countries.All of those calling him were women.
I tried talking to him about all that and if he is doing something behind my back but he created a big drama and lied on my face saying that he don't know any of those women.
I don't want any more drama.I am just tryi g to find out what exactly he is upto.
I will leave him the moment I find out he is cheating on me.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Nb400 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies.I am in a situation where my husband says that he loves me but he never talks to me about where he spends his money and why he is in such a huge debt.
> I have checked his phone once and I was surprised to see calls on his whatsapp from US and some other European countries.All of those calling him were women.
> I tried talking to him about all that and if he is doing something behind my back but he created a big drama and lied on my face saying that he don't know any of those women.
> I don't want any more drama.I am just tryi g to find out what exactly he is upto.
> I will leave him the moment I find out he is cheating on me.


So he's sinking you into debt and won't explain why? He's getting calls from women all over the world and he flies off the handle?

Sorry but marriage is meant to be a partnership.

If I were you I'd be putting money, assets etc aside for yourself. Do NOT let this man get into crippling debt and take you with him, you know what the penalties are here. Brutal honesty I'd be walking out the door and not looking back.


----------



## jagsingh12 (May 2, 2018)

Keep an eye on him.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Nb400 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies.I am in a situation where my husband says that he loves me but he never talks to me about where he spends his money and why he is in such a huge debt.
> I have checked his phone once and I was surprised to see calls on his whatsapp from US and some other European countries.All of those calling him were women.
> I tried talking to him about all that and if he is doing something behind my back but he created a big drama and lied on my face saying that he don't know any of those women.
> I don't want any more drama.I am just tryi g to find out what exactly he is upto.
> I will leave him the moment I find out he is cheating on me.


Your husband has expensive tastes if he is soliciting American/European women over the cheaper Asian and central Asian and North African women. No wonder he's in debt.


----------

